# Cat eaten aluminium foil



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi I wonder if anyone can help my cat has eaten some aluminium foil  - there was some salmon skin attached to it!! Should I make him sick - if so with what, or should I just hope it takes its course. Many thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

has hes he eaten alot of foil? if he has you may be better ringing you vet


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no. I would ring the vet hun. Ours did pass some before but we dont know where he got it - scavenger cat. I was worried and kept an eye on him for signs of bleeding etc but if I had been aware of the fact I would have taken him to the vet x


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you both very much. It was about 3inches square. Any idea what the vet is likely to do


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I found this - but I don't know the site so am not sure if it is accurate. It does seem reasonable though
Cat Ate Aluminum Foil: What Happens If Your Cat Eats Aluminum Foil

I guess if it turns in to a blockage then I guess he will/might need an op, but you are a long way from that! I would ring my vet and check that he agreed with this, and then monitor the cat and the litter tray, and keep him in so that I knew exactly what was going on.


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you all so much. Have just got back from the vets (£35 poorer) she's sure he will be OK, felt his stomach for any discomfort and that was fine. Has given him liquid parrafin to help it on its way. Felt it was best to take him to the vet as he's 15 years old. Expensive piece of salmon!!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

glad you took him better safe than sorry


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> glad you took him better safe than sorry


Yes that's what we thought. Am defrosting some salmon now so that he can enjoy it without the foil


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> glad you took him better safe than sorry


Definitely agree..


----------

